# I amaze myself sometimes



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I am not very good at taking photos. However I have been reading some of the hints and tip's on here and over on the photography sub forum.

Anyway I tried to put some of the things I've read into practices and managed to get these two photo's... basic yes, but I'm well happy:thumb:

Camera used was a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ8



















What do you think?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Very good. The second one is the buzziness.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Chers dude....Not sure what settings I used. Just turned the dial to Macro:lol:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

A couple of nice macro pics there.:thumb:
The more pics you take, if you remember what you did at the time, the better your results will become as you teach yourself.
And since I'm not too much of a purist, i reckon if you get a nice image, it's all good, whether you knew what you were doing or not. The only negative of that is when you know what you did, you have more chance of being able to do it again.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shot, one quick tip is to try sharpening it in photoshop, that's not a criticism but all photos need sharpening to get the best from them regardlss of if you'vr got a £100 compact or a £6000 DSLR!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> Chers dude....Not sure what settings I used. Just turned the dial to Macro:lol:


First one: 1/100 @ F2.8; 6mm focal length (35mm equivalent: 36mm); ISO 100

Second one: 1/200 @ F4; 6mm focal length (35mm equivalent: 36mm); ISO 100

(Right-click in Explorer and it's on one of the tabs on the Properties dialogue :thumb: )

Nice photos :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Mattie,

Nice shots mate. :thumb:


As has been said, they can be tweaked to bring out details,and sharpness etc.. :thumb:

I can have a go if you like, it would be much better with the original size, but I can try it with the one you have posted if you want.


Regards


Maxtor


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Hi Mattie,
> 
> Nice shots mate. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate...I'll have a look in iphoto to see what options I have for editing:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool pics there, especially like the second one. 

Know how it feels to get a good pic, very satisfying!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Mattie,

I had a little go with your shot of the Hover fly. Hope you like it, I will remove if not. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very smart photo's :thumb:


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

nice photos mate


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Hi Mattie,
> 
> I had a little go with your shot of the Hover fly. Hope you like it, I will remove if not. :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Cheers Maxtor:thumb:

I can see what you mean now. On iphoto you have a enhance option which seems to work. I might have to invest in photoshop elements:thumb:

Thanks again Mate


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> I might have to invest in photoshop elements:thumb:


Give GIMP a whirl - it's free and as good as Photoshop (for amateurs) - http://www.gimp.org/


----------

